# Florida vs Texas High School Football- What State Has the Better Football? GDG



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

*From: Dallas South News.*
*Story By R. Lamar Brooks, Photos by Byron Watters*

Florida pretty much dominated a series of recent high school football games against Texas, winning 5 of 6 contests with three games being blowouts. The Abilene/Cocoa and Skyline/Glades Central games could have gone either way. And of course, the lone victory for Texas belonged to DeSoto in what DeSoto Head Coach Claude Mathis termed the “best high school football game I have ever been a part of.”
Upon further examination, *the top teams in the lower classifications in Florida are capable of beating the larger classifications in Texas. An example of that was 2A Florida defending champs Cocoa knocking off Texas 5A kingpin Abilene *and recently beating defending Mississippi 6A champs Olive Branch, 14-7. This is generally unthinkable in Texas, outside of 7-on-7 football.
As an aside, Florida has 8 classifications all the way up to 6A with Texas having 5 classifications through 5A (though the UIL governing body for Texas High Schools is leaning towards a 6A class soon).
In the _Dallas South News_ Monster Game of the Week, Dallas Madison took on Miami Central as part of the Texas vs. Florida football showcase at DeSoto’s Ben Dial Athletic Complex. Madison Head Coach Ronald Johnson Described the game as as “a test for our players to see where they stand.”

Madison showed fight throughout, with it being evident that their skill position players including Eric Horsley, Jamon Brewers, and Marquise Smith can compete with any opponent in any classification. Overall, however, the 6A powerhouse, Miami Central team was just too strong of a challenger. 
As is the trend in high school football these days, Central lines up 4 wide nearly every play and forces you to either put pressure on and sack the quarterback or succumb to their dizzying array of playmakers, who simply spread the field and…well….make plays. By the end of the 1st half, Miami Central had racked up 395 yards of offense and 23 first downs to Madison’s 173 yards of total offense. 
​ 
The 2nd half would not be any kinder to Madison as their offense could only muster an additional 43 yards against the hard charging, speedy Central defense. In the end, Central would show a balanced attack with 28 runs and 25 passes for 508 yards of total offense to Madison’s 216.
DeSoto’s game against defending state champs Miramar was all that the event promoter C&B National Sports Marketing could have hoped for. Miramar’s defensive back Tracy Howard said “I can’t remember a game like this.”
DeSoto landed the first punch with a scintillating 86-yard opening kickoff return from the excellent Dontre Wilson, a sophomore whom will leave his mark on the DeSoto program for years to come. And just like that 7-0, DeSoto . Down 21-7 at the half, Miramar found their stride in the 2nd half and played what the team termed “Patriot football” to keep DeSoto from salting the game away. 
Tied 35-35 going into overtime, DeSoto completed a 20-yard touchdown to WR DeMarcus Thompson from QB Ryan Polite to go up 42-35. Now with pressure squarely on their offense, Miramar’s WR Danel Harris scored on a 25-yard pass from QB Cameron Hudge on the team’s first play in overtime to creep to within a point, 42-41. 
Coach Damon Cogdell had a decision to make and he opted to go for the jugular, lining up for a two point conversion. Central attempted a pass into the back of the end zone that was caught albeit out of bounds. And with that, DeSoto could finally exhale as they proved to be the one local team in the Texas vs. Florida series of games to overcome Florida’s penchant for winning on Texas soil in 2010.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

must be something about Texas football, or else you wouldnt have schools like Oregon recruiting their QB,RB and other key players from a market they never tapped

the current projected # 1 pick Andrew Luck played HS ball in Texas

the current Heisman trophy winner RGIII played his HS ball in CenTex

Drew Brees is from AUSTIN WESTLAKE HS

even the mighty SEC recruits in Texas...the current projected starting QB at Colorado transferred from UT

Ryan Tannehill may be the 3rd QB taken in the draft....and he went to Texas A&M


----------



## Josiah Greene (Jun 7, 2008)

Texas easily. Florida might put out comparable talent, but kids from Texas come in ready to play the college game. High school football in Texas is on a completely different level than anything in Florida.


----------



## Bruz (Jan 21, 2012)

Josiah Greene said:


> Texas easily. Florida might put out comparable talent, but kids from Texas come in ready to play the college game. High school football in Texas is on a completely different level than anything in Florida.


You OK? I think you may have bumped your head.

THE SEC dominates the BCS.....Florida feeds more kids into the SEC than any other State........Nuff Said.

Now....Being a UGA Fan....I personally hate the place.

Bruz


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Josiah Greene said:


> High school football in Texas is on a completely different level than anything in Florida.


Technically correct statement for there are upper and _lower_ levels. De La Salle found that out as well. . Head to head Florida teams win 5 out of 6. Three of those games were blow outs, all won by Florida. Abliene, bigger school than Cocoa, should of won easily, Florida school wins. Denison same size as Florida team, Florida team blows them out 53-17. Madison vs Miami Central, Miami much bigger school should of won easily and did 48-6. Skyline much bigger than Glades Central, should of won easily. But didn't, another Florida win. Skyline plays another Florida team. Skyline twice the size of the Florida team St. Thomas Aq. Should of won easily. Florida team blows them out 31-3. If that isn't dominate enough here's the kicker. Texas top tier schools are 5A, they didn't play the top tier schools in Florida. In Florida those are 7A and 8A.


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

They play high school football games in April? No wonder the kids from Texas were losing the majority of the games, they didn't even know it was football season.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

No one has mentioned the main flaw here....ranking.

You've got the #2 and #8 5A teams here. Granted there is a classification disparity but regardless it's not a fair comparison both in terms of rankings and classification.

Denison was 3-7 last year
Madison was 3-7 last year
Skyline was 14-1 and lost to the eventual state champs in the quarters last year, but unranked this year.

If you're going to make a proclamation of who is the best, you have to pit the best teams right?


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

When it comes to HS football players in the NFL check where the pro bowlers went.
On another note from the two schools in my hometown (Daytona Beach, FL) the following: Erice Weems WR and Pro Bowl Kickoff returner for the Falcons now Bears, Sebastian Janikowski Oakland, Buster Davis Patriots LB and all american at FSU. Numerous College players. Pretty talented 2 schools and big rivalry.

http://www.maxpreps.com/news/QKr1yh...-nfl-pro-bowl-players-went-to-high-school.htm


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...s-California-and-Texas-produce?urn=nfl-272416

Also note relative to population Florida produces more NFL players than any other state.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Robbie Coleman said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...s-California-and-Texas-produce?urn=nfl-272416
> 
> Also note relative to population Florida produces more NFL players than any other state.


wrong there buddy. its louisiana. the DEEP south. how else can you explain les miles winning? because it obviously isnt the coaching

in fact it says it in that article you posted

"The most impressive showing is by Louisiana, which ranked 25th in total population but has the sixth-most high school players in the NFL. The Pelican State has the highest per-capita rate of NFL players (1 in 65,720) followed by Mississippi (1 in 76,883) and Hawaii (1 in 80,769). By comparison, California's rate is 1 in 175,163. "


----------



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

They are both powerhouses... end of story!


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

I read that, I was saying more than any of the top states discussed (FL, TX, and CA)


----------



## Dustin Maddux (Aug 18, 2008)

Losthwy said:


> Technically correct statement for there are upper and _lower_ levels. De La Salle found that out as well. . Head to head Florida teams win 5 out of 6. Three of those games were blow outs, all won by Florida. Abliene, bigger school than Cocoa, should of won easily, Florida school wins. Denison same size as Florida team, Florida team blows them out 53-17. Madison vs Miami Central, Miami much bigger school should of won easily and did 48-6. Skyline much bigger than Glades Central, should of won easily. But didn't, another Florida win. Skyline plays another Florida team. Skyline twice the size of the Florida team St. Thomas Aq. Should of won easily. Florida team blows them out 31-3. If that isn't dominate enough here's the kicker. Texas top tier schools are 5A, they didn't play the top tier schools in Florida. In Florida those are 7A and 8A.




That chart doesn't prove anything other than the best teams in Florida are better than bad teams in Texas. If we go off evenly matched games then it is 1-1. I have no doubt if you get TX schools like Southlake, Westlake, Katy, Trinity, Allen, etc and matched them up with unranked schools in FL then the chart would be pro Texas. 

Also every state has different ways to classify 1a-5 or 6a. By Tx standards the Abilene vs Cocoa game would be 5a vs 4a. It is possible for a top ranked 4a in TX to play a close game and even win vs a top ranked 5a. 

The next problem we have is private vs. public schools. St. Thomas is a football factory that is picking their players. 

Also the argument of more pro players come from FL only proves FL has more pro players. The number of pros from your state does not indicate how good your football programs are as a whole. 99.9% of the kids that make your state have quality football will never play pro ball and many won't even play college but the contribute in big ways on Friday nights.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Cowtown said:


> No one has mentioned the main flaw here....ranking.


Abilene Ranked #2 in the top tier Texas 5A. #2 in all of Texas. And they got beat by a 2A Florida school. Which is even more impressive considering the top tier in Florida is 8A. Apples to apples would be Top Texas 5A playing a top Florida 8A. Given what happen when they played a 2A team, they would be out classed and blown out by 8A.


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

If you go by high school national championships it is a wash.
Since 1992 Florida has 4 HSNC Texas has 4 HSNC. Both states have 10 total HSNC. In the top 100 rankings Florida has 11 schools and Texas has 10 (Keep in mind there are more high schools in Texas, than in Florida). In college recruiting see below map. Florida pulls close to as many college players as Texas but we have a third of the number of players to pull from. Also Texas pulls from 5 major areas. Florida pulls from 8. All of that to say the following. Florida has a higher number of college level players in more concentrated areas. Therefore a higher number of college level players on each team. Florida produces more college level and NFL players. They also have produced an equal or better National HS record pulling from less schools and less players. 

http://www.tulsaworld.com/specialprojects/sports/starsearch/#intmap


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Losthwy said:


> Abilene Ranked #2 in the top tier Texas 5A. #2 in all of Texas. And they got beat by a 2A Florida school. Which is even more impressive considering the top tier in Florida is 8A. Apples to apples would be Top Texas 5A playing a top Florida 8A. Given what happen when they played a 2A team, they would be out classed and blown out by 8A.


Well there ya go, it is written in stone. 

Florida High School football is better than Texas football because a top ranked 2A Florida team beat a top ranked Texas 5A team in one game.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone on RTF coach on any of the high school levels in either of the states??? 
I believe that zoning of athletes within the 2 states are quite a bit different. VERY spread out in Texas. Florida seems to have their consistent "powerhouses" year in/year out. Texas has their's too, but year after year you see several surprise programs pop up. 

Having been a Texas High school football coach for nearly 30 yrs, I've been fortunate to meet many recruiters over the years. Having the crazy job as video coordinator for 15 of those years, I have personally dealt with many of the Big Time programs/coaches across the country from the SEC ( of which I am a huge fan!!!), Big 12, Big 10, and Pac 10, and have been told by coaches of the likes of Pete Carrol, Mack Brown, Charlie Weiss, and Urban Meyer, just to name a few, that there is not a state in the country that, from top to bottom, small class to large, that plays a better brand of football than Texas. Both states produce LOTS of D-1 prospects every year that play in BCS conferences while producing many NFL draftees. You can do the math all you want, but still tough to decide. Too many variables!!!

Just a thought. Could the 10th thru 30th ranked teams in Florida consistently beat the 10th thru 30th ranked teams in Texas, or vise versa? I believe that there are a lot more big schools in Texas, along with several more districts that have been watered down as well. So, it's very tough to say which is "better".


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Florida has better HS football than anyone.

No one is even close to the SEC in college football.

There is no harder FT circuit than Texas in the winter or Minnesota in the Summer.

Therefore, everyone not in the three aformentioned groups might as well not even make an attempt.

****COUGH****BULL$HIT****COUGH****


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

David Maddox said:


> Anyone on RTF coach on any of the high school levels in either of the states???
> I believe that zoning of athletes within the 2 states are quite a bit different. VERY spread out in Texas. Florida seems to have their consistent "powerhouses" year in/year out. Texas has their's too, but year after year you see several surprise programs pop up.
> 
> *Having been a Texas High school football coach for nearly 30 yrs, I've been fortunate to meet many recruiters over the years*. Having the crazy job as video coordinator for 15 of those years, I have personally dealt with many of the Big Time programs/coaches across the country from the SEC ( of which I am a huge fan!!!), Big 12, Big 10, and Pac 10, and have been told by coaches of the likes of Pete Carrol, Mack Brown, Charlie Weiss, and Urban Meyer, just to name a few, that there is not a state in the country that, from top to bottom, small class to large, that plays a better brand of football than Texas. Both states produce LOTS of D-1 prospects every year that play in BCS conferences while producing many NFL draftees. You can do the math all you want, but still tough to decide. Too many variables!!!
> ...


ok David, who is the best HS Texas Schoolboy player you have ever seen...or even your Top 5...

for me it was Billy Sims ...never got to see Earl in high school...also thought Jack Mildren was a heck of a player...Todd Dodge was one heck of a QB at Port Arthur Jefferson


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

NFL 2001-2011 1st round picks by state. Raw numbers, keep in mind Florida has about 3/4 the population of Texas.
*Florida 51*
California 31
*Texas 23*

NFL 2001-2011 all rounds pick by state.
California 232
*Florida 224*
*Texas 185*
_USA Today_

*STATES WITH MOST NFL PLAYERS PER CAPITA*

*State**Population ***NFL Players**NFL Players Per Capita*
Louisiana-4,468,97668, 1 NFL per 65,720 people
Mississippi-2,844,65837, 1 NFL per 76,883 people
Hawaii-1,211,53715, 1 NFL per 80,769 people
District of Columbia-572,0597, 1 NFL per 81,723 people
South Carolina-4,012,01246, 1 NFL per 87,218 people
Alabama-4,447,10050, 1 NFL per 88,942 people
*Florida-15,982,378177, 1 NFL per 90,296 people* 
Georgia-8,186,45380, 1 NFL per 102,331 people
*Texas-20,851,820180, 1 NFL per 115,843 people*
Montana-902,1957, 1 NFL per 128,885 people


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

David Maddox said:


> been told by coaches of the likes of Pete Carrol, Mack Brown, Charlie Weiss, and Urban Meyer, just to name a few, that there is not a state in the country that, from top to bottom, small class to large, that plays a better brand of football than Texas.


Reminds of a story Barry Switzer had. How he told his driver to drive around back of a recruit's house, dug through the trash, found a lot of Pearl beer empties in the can. Went inside and when asked if he like a beer he said,"only if it's Pearl in a can". Told the father that's all he and his staff drinks. Father laughed, signed the kid. Don't think maybe they were sweet talkin ya, just a little? ;-)


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> ok David, who is the best HS Texas Schoolboy player you have ever seen...or even your Top 5...
> 
> for me it was Billy Sims ...never got to see Earl in high school...also thought Jack Mildren was a heck of a player...Todd Dodge was one heck of a QB at Port Arthur Jefferson


WOW Bon. That's a tough one.
Off the top of my head. Not in any specific order. Just some that wowed me.
Andrew Luck (coached against him twice)
Sam Adams ( coached against him)
Ray Childress
Eric Dickerson
Craig James
Aaron Glen
Thurman Thomas
Michael Strahan
Mike Singletary
Jerry Gray
Joe Brown. One of the best I ever saw. The kid went to LSU and got into a little trouble and never played again. STUD!!!
Most exciting, quick scorer I've ever coached was a kid named Sam MGuffie.


----------



## Dustin Maddux (Aug 18, 2008)

Losthwy said:


> Abilene Ranked #2 in the top tier Texas 5A. #2 in all of Texas. And they got beat by a 2A Florida school. Which is even more impressive considering the top tier in Florida is 8A. Apples to apples would be Top Texas 5A playing a top Florida 8A. Given what happen when they played a 2A team, they would be out classed and blown out by 8A.


Florida and Texas classifications are completely different. That 2A school is a 4A in TX. So really that list is your best "TX 4a and 5a" teams playing TX's unranked teams. History shows when teams are evenly matched and ranked within there states the games are within a touchdown with FL winning the Abilene game and the Southlake game from 07.

And your post about NFL players doesn't mean anything when talking about high school football. Those players make up less than 1% of the kids playing.

Are we talking best high school football teams/programs as a state or best top tier prospects?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Dustin Maddux said:


> Florida and Texas classifications are completely different. That 2A school is a 4A in TX. So really that list is your best "TX 4a and 5a" teams playing TX's unranked teams. History shows when teams are evenly matched and ranked within there states the games are within a touchdown with FL winning the Abilene game and the Southlake game from 07.
> 
> And your post about NFL players doesn't mean anything when talking about high school football. Those players make up less than 1% of the kids playing.
> 
> Are we talking best high school football teams/programs as a state or best top tier prospects?


My thoughts exactly. I've seen some fantastic high school playoff "teams" over the years that have produced zero D1 prospects. From top to bottom, Texas has some great coaching. Recruiters constantly make comments on the solid technique/ mechanics they see in Texas players. From the smallest classifications to the big 5As. The most talented prospects to the average player. Of course you can find weak programs in both Texas and Florida.
It seems as though the big Florida schools don't have quite as many coaches as the big Texas staffs. We have 3,300 enrollment with 14 coaches. We also have 5 teams. 2 Frosh, 2 JV, and 
the Varsity. There are 10 high schools in our ISD. All 5A. We also play games is 2 shared stadiums. One being an $80 million complex called the Berry Center. Its crazy nice!!! Check it out at 
www.berrycenter.net


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

David Maddox said:


> WOW Bon. That's a tough one.
> Off the top of my head. Not in any specific order. Just some that wowed me.
> Andrew Luck (coached against him twice)
> Sam Adams ( coached against him)
> ...


VERY NICE LIST: saw the Pony Express Boys (Dickerson/James) during the scandalous SMU days,fastest tandem in the SWC, they killed my Horns...really like Jerry Gray,wished he had stayed as Mack's DC..Singletary could flat out play


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

David Maddox said:


> My thoughts exactly. I've seen some fantastic high school playoff "teams" over the years that have produced zero D1 prospects. From top to bottom, Texas has some great coaching. Recruiters constantly make comments on the solid technique/ mechanics they see in Texas players. From the smallest classifications to the big 5As. The most talented prospects to the average player. Of course you can find weak programs in both Texas and Florida.
> It seems as though the big Florida schools don't have quite as many coaches as the big Texas staffs. We have 3,300 enrollment with 14 coaches. We also have 5 teams. 2 Frosh, 2 JV, and
> the Varsity. There are 10 high schools in our ISD. All 5A. We also play games is 2 shared stadiums. One being an $80 million complex called the Berry Center. Its crazy nice!!! Check it out at
> www.berrycenter.net


I think the college coaches who are talking about Texas having the best player probibly say the same thing to FL HS coaches. Their job in recruiting is to infulence you, so that you in turn influence your players decision. With regards to the staff/players: My Point EXACTLY! Florida is producing better players and similar HS teams with a smaller pool to pull from, a smaller coaching staff, and a smaller budget. I don't disagree that Texas HS football is a "Bigger Deal" to the residence but how much people care about the game only relates to what gets put in, not what comes out. Bottom line, both have powerhouses and talented players, coaches, and great fans. Is it fall yet??
I was thinking about my hometown HS football and I realized that my junior year of HS Seabreeze HS had Eric Weems (Atl Falcons Pro Bowl), Kenny Scott (starting corner at Ga Tech.), Xavier Lee (FSU - Baltimore Ravens and broke all kinds of HS passing/rushing records now plays QB in ALF), Anthony Kelly (LB FSU), Brandell Hawkins (WR App State) all on the same team. I know Mainland HS (Rival) was stacked with a bunch of college players but it would take me forever to research that since I don't know any of them. Great Rivalry.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Losthwy said:


> NFL 2001-2011 1st round picks by state. Raw numbers, keep in mind Florida has about 3/4 the population of Texas.
> *Florida 51*
> California 31
> *Texas 23*
> ...


Wasn't the subject high school football? You now want to change the topic to which state has more NFL draft picks?

LOL


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Cowtown said:


> Wasn't the subject high school football? You now want to change the topic to which state has more NFL draft picks?
> 
> LOL


That train was going off track on Post #2. I've read many excuses, difference of classifications, they weren't rank this year, Texas watered down, etc. 
The best should play the best. The best 5A teams should come to Florida and play the best 8A teams. But it won't happen for the Texas coachs/AD aren't stupid. They know they couldn't compete against the best Florida has to offer.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Losthwy said:


> That train was going off track on Post #2. I've read many excuses, difference of classifications, they weren't rank this year, Texas watered down, etc.
> *The best should play the best. The best 5A teams should come to Florida and play the best 8A teams. But it won't happen for the Texas coachs/AD aren't stupid. They know they couldn't compete against the best Florida has to offer*.



Lets see these are HIGH SCHOOL programs, exactly where are they getting the funding to play out of state...last year a state champ from Washington came to play perennial power Katy HS and got trounced..there are also two programs no one wants to play and they have more Div 1A players than some states....Concord DeLaSalle and Long Beach Poly...both are located in Calif...Texas schools arent afraid of playing anyone, they dont have to travel out of state,their toughest competition is just down the interstate just across the county line


----------



## Dustin Maddux (Aug 18, 2008)

Losthwy said:


> That train was going off track on Post #2. I've read many excuses, difference of classifications, they weren't rank this year, Texas watered down, etc.
> The best should play the best. The best 5A teams should come to Florida and play the best 8A teams. But it won't happen for the Texas coachs/AD aren't stupid. They know they couldn't compete against the best Florida has to offer.


Those aren't excuses, they are facts. Florida and Texas has different ways to classify schools and that match up was your best vs our average at best (excluding one or two).

As far as I know one time you sent your best to play our best and yall won by 8. Hell of a game and that Miami Northwestern team was one of the most talented HS teams I eve seen. 

No way to ever tell who is better but the thought that TX coaches/ad's are scared to come play your biggest and best is a joke.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> there are also two programs no one wants to play and they have more Div 1A players than some states....Concord DeLaSalle ...


Maybe that holds true for _Texas_ teams, can't blame them. Not true for Florida teams. Florida teams have played DeLaSalle *twice*. Beat them the first time in a close game and their much celebrated win streak came to an end. In the second game DeLaSalle got blown out 30-6.


----------



## Josiah Greene (Jun 7, 2008)

the arguments Pro Florida in this thread dont really match up with the original question. Florida has some very good football teams, no doubt. There's lots of talent in the state of Florida, no doubt. However, the make up of Florida football does not compare to how it is played in Texas. I'm sure Florida has a few power house programs that are run in a collegiate manner. I would be willing to bet that Florida has more HS head coaches teaching 4th period history. When college coaches come on recruiting visits to schools in Texas -- they head back to the coaches office in the offseason to speak with him. Football is his primary job, I'd bet that to be the case down to at least the 2A level. 

The money poured into Texas football programs is on a different level than Florida. Look no further than Allen High Schools new football stadium that I think is opening this fall. I think someone touched on it..the Texas talent that won't sniff the D-I level is superior than the same talent in Florida. No one doubts the talent that the state of Florida can produce, but talent isn't football. Texas produces the finest football in the country from atmosphere, to coaching, to on the field play.

I give you Allen's stadium (these are a few months old, will get updated photos Memorial Day -- been stopping by every time i'm out that way)


























and yes this will be sold out EVERY friday night...











I haven't driven around Florida looking at stadiums or programs, but I'm willing to put money not a program in the state has something like this going up right now.

Texas is High School Football


----------



## Josiah Greene (Jun 7, 2008)

Bruz said:


> You OK? I think you may have bumped your head.
> 
> THE SEC dominates the BCS.....*Florida feeds more kids into the SEC than any other State*........Nuff Said.
> 
> ...


Also, let's look at the number of kids who went D-I from Texas and the number who went D-I from Florida --- then let's look at how many of those kids red shirted. I bet the stats would be interesting.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Head to head competition is the real measure. Yeah Texas throws a lot of money into facilities, stadiums, big staffs. But they get beat 5 of 6, blown out in three of them, they duck schools like De La Salle, Florida 7A and 8A, so on and so on. Bricks don't win games. I have yet to see see ONE real measure that Florida football is surpassed by Texas. Not one. And won't, because Florida has the best high school football in the country, Texas is #2. Everything points to Florida as tops. Texas has "Friday Night Lights", but in the Sunshine State it's _*lights out*_.


----------



## Josiah Greene (Jun 7, 2008)

Losthwy said:


> Head to head competition is the real measure. Yeah Texas throws a lot of money into facilities, stadiums, big staffs. But they get beat 5 of 6, blown out in three of them, they duck schools like De La Salle, Florida 7A and 8A, so on and so on. Bricks don't win games. I have yet to see see ONE real measure that Florida football is surpassed by Texas. Not one. And won't, because Florida has the best high school football in the country, Texas is #2. Everything points to Florida as tops. Texas has "Friday Night Lights", but in the Sunshine State it's _*lights out*_.


Florida has 6 programs that are lights out...big deal.

Texas has 161,200 players in the state -- Florida has 38,000

Florida has some of the top athletes in the country that's not to be denied. Texas sent 345 to D-I football
Florida sent 344 to D-I (but like I said, it'd be interesting to know how many of these kids red-shirt -- willing to put money on the fact that less Texas kids red shirt than Florida kids -- they go to the college game more prepared)

By shear volume alone Florida can't compete with the number of quality D-II athletes in the state. The depth of the programs in Texas is what makes Texas football better -- if you matched up every team in Florida with a team a comparable team in Texas, I bet Texas wins the head to head record in a landslide. There's few schools with the budgets to do such a thing, but aside from a few programs in Florida -- Texas runs away with it.


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

Florida has 11 teams in the top 100, Texas has 10. Texas has a lot more players, people, coaches, and money. Florida still produces more nationally recognized high caliber teams. 



Josiah Greene said:


> Florida has 6 programs that are lights out...big deal.
> 
> Texas has 161,200 players in the state -- Florida has 38,000
> 
> ...


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Josiah Greene said:


> Florida has 6 programs that are lights out...big deal.
> 
> Texas has 161,200 players in the state -- Florida has 38,000
> 
> ...


Thanks for the D-1 numbers doesn't surprise me. Just like the NFL numbers Florida out paces Texas per capita once again. They prove the quality of players in Florida is higher. Any way you slice it Florida football is tops, Texas comes in at a respectable second. If you think your the best, prove it on the field. Florida has.


----------



## Josiah Greene (Jun 7, 2008)

Losthwy said:


> Thanks for the D-1 numbers doesn't surprise me. Just like the NFL numbers Florida out paces Texas per capita once again. They prove the quality of players in Florida is higher. Any way you slice it Florida football is tops, Texas comes in at a respectable second. If you think your the best, prove it on the field. Florida has.


That's like saying:

10 people with $1,000,000
3 people with $500,000
2 people with $200,000
1 person wtih $75,000

(Florida)

adds up to more than

10 people with $1,000,000
8 people with $500,000
6 people with $200,000
4 people with $75,000
2 people with $25,000

(Texas)

how you make that happen is beyond me.


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

What you are saying is not what the facts state. Floridians and Texans have the same amount of money total. Texas has more people. Each FL player has more money. Better players in FL.
I have no idea how many FL players out of HS are red-shirted. I have yet to find a statistic on it probably because it does not matter and no one tracks it. Until shown otherwise I think it is pretty clear. Florida has more HS teams in the top 100 than Texas, it produces more D1 and NFL players. 



Josiah Greene said:


> That's like saying:
> 
> 10 people with $1,000,000
> 3 people with $500,000
> ...


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

No one will win this argument. You cannot measure "best football" when you simply measure who's producing the most D1 athletes. Do the research and measure how many kids play football, and how many sign D1 scholarships. The percentage is very small. There are hundreds of fantastic high school players all across this country that never get a chance to play at the collegiate level.

For example, Katy HS, one of the perennial 5a high school football programs in Texas throughout the 90s/2000s was on a roll winning, or competing for, the state championship year in/year out. These guys were technical machines, upfront as well as out on the perimeter. Playing fantastic football!!! Well, they signed less D1 athletes than several schools that barely made it out of their districts. But they played the best football.
The greater Houston area alone, produces many D1 prospects with Rivals rankings of 3-5 stars every year. Some of these kids have never played an 11th game. Now, I can only speak for Texas here, but not always do the teams with the most D1 athletes play the "best football" and win the State championship.

Funny story. We have a center here at our school that signed with Sam Houston State University. He is 6'-1/2" flat foot, 268 lbs, 4.8/40, benches 400+ lbs, squats 570lbs, power cleans 350lbs. This kid is possibly the finest high school center I've ever laid my eyes on to date, and I've coached OL for 26 yrs. We tend to watch the game up front.
He had letters from every major school you can imagine. Recruiters drooled over this guy. His highlight film had these guys WOWed. Many said that he was so "finished/athletic" that he could start for them right now!!! 
When he would walk out of the room after meeting coaches. Their comments were, "he's too short".


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Is the best argument now for Texas football is to speculate on red shirts? Nobody keeps stats on that, know why? Nobody cares. You're blowing smoke. Couldn't make a case with NFL stats, then there was D-1 stats. Same thing. Now it's more back peddling to D-2 and we got a greater total number players? Still more smoke. If that is the strongest case for Texas football? Then a reality check is in order.


----------



## Josiah Greene (Jun 7, 2008)

Losthwy said:


> Is the best argument now for Texas football is to speculate on red shirts? Nobody keeps stats on that, know why? Nobody cares. You're blowing smoke. Couldn't make a case with NFL stats, then there was D-1 stats. Same thing. Now it's more back peddling to D-2 and we got a greater total number players? Still more smoke. If that is the strongest case for Texas football? Then a reality check is in order.


If you want to take your on the surface view of Florida/Texas football and think Florida is better then by all means go for it. Start digging and you'll see that a more quality game is played in the state of Texas, which is what your OP asks. "Which state has better football??" --- The answer to that question is easily Texas.

Your original question has nothing to do with who puts out more/better talent --- who has more teams in the national top 10. Those statistics are going to vary from year to year. When you take a step back and look at the complete body of work and history, it's a different ball game. You want to evaluate the top level talent in Florida and completely ignore the middle and bottom talent then you aren't doing a true evaluation. That's like saying that the Jeep with the really nice paint job is a better jeep than the primer colored one sitting in the garage not even taking into consideration that the Jeep with the nice paint job has rust spots and mechanical issues that you can't see.

Texas is tops and there really is no competition.

Texas = more players = more talent (whether elite, good, or average), better coaching, better facilities, better fans, better history, better football


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Josiah Greene said:


> If you want to take your on the surface view of Florida/Texas football and think Florida is better then by all means go for it. Start digging and you'll see that a more quality game is played in the state of Texas, which is what your OP asks. "Which state has better football??" --- The answer to that question is *easily Texas*.
> 
> Your original question has nothing to do with who puts out more/better talent --- who has more teams in the national top 10. Those statistics are going to vary from year to year. When you take a step back and look at the complete body of work and history. You want to evaluate the top level talent in Florida and completely ignore the middle and bottom talent then you aren't doing a true evaluation. That's like saying that the Jeep with the really nice paint job is a better jeep than the primer colored one sitting in the garage not even taking into consideration that the Jeep with the nice paint job has rust spots and mechanical issues that you can't see.
> 
> *Texas is tops and there really is no competition*.


Really? You offer your opinion that Texas has better football but offer zero evidence of that. "Texas is tops and really is no competition". But the facts speak otherwise. "No competition" beat "easily Texas" 5 out of 6 and blew them out in three. "No competition" also beat California's best De La Salle-twice, second time in a blow out. What did "easily Texas" teams do? Has "easily Texas" played De La Salle like Florida has what's the story there? Jeeps, steps back, history, paint jobs? Baloney. Where's the beef?


----------



## Josiah Greene (Jun 7, 2008)

Losthwy said:


> Really? You offer your opinion that Texas has better football but offer zero evidence of that. "Texas is tops and really is no competition". But the facts speak otherwise. "No competition" beat "easily Texas" 5 out of 6 and blew them out in three. "No competition" also beat California's best De La Salle-twice, second time in a blow out. What did "easily Texas" teams do? Has "easily Texas" played De La Salle like Florida has what's the story there? Jeeps, steps back, history, paint jobs? Baloney. Where's the beef?


Again your talking about your paint job. I don't care what 5 teams in Florida are capable of doing. Those 5 teams aren't Florida High School football just like the 5 Texas teams they played aren't Texas High School football.

If you want to make an argument that Florida has more elite teams than Texas right now then you have a pretty good case. However, like I said that's a fluid statistic. Next year, those same teams could play and maybe Texas wins 5 of 6, or they split them --- either way it doesn't matter. As whole, Texas High School football is better than Florida because they have the money, the coaching, the fans, and the players-- simple as that. You get a more quality game week in and week out in the state of Texas than you do in the state of Florida.

Though I think its funny you're basing your argument off the fact that Florida's top teams are beating teams that are unranked in the state of Texas. I guess you have somewhat of a case with Abilene going down, but Any Given Friday a team can go down. 1 game is even worse a stat to use than these 6 games you've presented.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Losthwy said:


> NFL 2001-2011 1st round picks by state. Raw numbers, keep in mind Florida has about 3/4 the population of Texas.
> *Florida 51*
> California 31
> *Texas 23*
> ...


America Somia 28 NFL Players per 65,000 people, how about them apples?.


----------



## Josiah Greene (Jun 7, 2008)

Send a Florida team to beat Allen, Katy, Southlake Carrol or Euless Trinity at the 5A level or Denton Ryan, Lake Travis at 4A -- Those are certainly good Texas teams that Florida played, but they're definitely not the best. None of them even won the state championship, I dont believe.


5 of the top 20 players in the draft this year are from the state of Texas...Luck, Griffin, Tannehill, Wright, Brockers


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Losthwy said:


> NFL 2001-2011 1st round picks by state. Raw numbers, keep in mind Florida has about 3/4 the population of Texas.
> *Florida 51*
> California 31
> *Texas 23*
> ...


Well, there ya go!

Texas has better High School teams.
Florida has better college teams.
Louisiana has a better NFL team than Texas and Florida combined!;-)


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

Texas folks, I am open to seeing your point of view. Please provide any facts to support your argument (facts not opinions). 



Josiah Greene said:


> Again your talking about your paint job. I don't care what 5 teams in Florida are capable of doing. Those 5 teams aren't Florida High School football just like the 5 Texas teams they played aren't Texas High School football.
> 
> If you want to make an argument that Florida has more elite teams than Texas right now then you have a pretty good case. However, like I said that's a fluid statistic. Next year, those same teams could play and maybe Texas wins 5 of 6, or they split them --- either way it doesn't matter. As whole, Texas High School football is better than Florida because they have the money, the coaching, the fans, and the players-- simple as that. You get a more quality game week in and week out in the state of Texas than you do in the state of Florida.
> 
> Though I think its funny you're basing your argument off the fact that Florida's top teams are beating teams that are unranked in the state of Texas. I guess you have somewhat of a case with Abilene going down, but Any Given Friday a team can go down. 1 game is even worse a stat to use than these 6 games you've presented.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Robbie
Just curious to what kind of facts you're looking for here. I can tell you that I work with several coaches that have coached in OK, KS, MO, LA, & FL. They've either chosen to return to TX or found their way here ASATC. 2 are former college coaches/recruiters. One had a stint at aTm, the other at Texas State (a smaller school). All say that Texas is more consistent from classes 1A to big 5A as for as the technical aspect of the game is concerned. Now that is just their take on the subject. Not my "opinion". 

Watching the spread teams from CA & FL, the "skilled" players stand out and dominate the system. Not too many of their OLs putting their hands down. 
Watch some of the big Midwest HS teams that run the "I" primarily, you notice more of a refined power zone/power scheme with some ctr added in to the system. 
It's very difficult to come to a conclusion of who plays the "best" football. We typically see the best of the best. What about the teams that are ranked from say #3-#25 in each of the respective states. Big schools get the TV coverage. TONS of D1 kids from small 1 2,and 3A Texas schools that we never see or hear about come out every year. Same goes for fantastic football producing states like GA, AL, PA, and so on.

I'm an "I" guy. Run the ball to throw. I am from Texas, love the SEC, but rarely miss a U of Wisconsin game if they're being broadcast. I watch hundreds of hours of football. Will start spring training Monday, for 4 weeks, and back to watching videos in early July. I enjoy watching the high schools from other regions of the country. Of course I have the opportunity to see tons of high school games, hear HS and college coaches from all over the country at clinics, and even answer questions myself, mostly about our approach to OL play. HS football has been my livelyhood for 30 yrs, and I can tell you that this post/debate will never be won or settled. Especially on a retriever forum.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

from the NFL draft 

NFL draft picks by HS alma mater; TX 32, FL 31, CA 26, OH 18, GA 13, NC 10, MI 9." Always fun to add facts to a discussion


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> from the NFL draft
> 
> NFL draft picks by HS alma mater; TX 32, FL 31, CA 26, OH 18, GA 13, NC 10, MI 9." Always fun to add facts to a discussion


While you do post facts, they are irrelevant to the OP's question of which state has better high school football.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> from the NFL draft
> 
> NFL draft picks by HS alma mater; TX 32, FL 31, CA 26, OH 18, GA 13, NC 10, MI 9." Always fun to add facts to a discussion


Hopefully without hijacking this thread, if more draft picks from Texas high schools means Texas high school football is the best, then one would have to assume that more draft picks from SEC schools means that SEC football is the best college football, no?

Per the Houston Chronicle, SEC 42 (including 8 of first 16 picks), B1G whatever 41, ACC 31, Big 12(10) 25.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

RookieTrainer said:


> Hopefully without hijacking this thread, if more draft picks from Texas high schools means Texas high school football is the best, then one would have to assume that more draft picks from SEC schools means that SEC football is the best college football, no?
> 
> Per the Houston Chronicle, *SEC* 42 (including 8 of first 16 picks), B1G whatever 41, ACC 31, Big 12(10) 25.


Maybe they just pay better!!??!!??


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Whatever it is it seems to be working. 

And don't I recall a certain 
B1G whatever powerhouse finally getting a bowl win over an SEC team under some sketchy circumstances? 

And isn't it somewhat ironic that said team just hired a former SEC coach, who has already caused all manner of weeping, wailing, and gnashing of teeth from the other coaches in the league?


----------

